# Cordless Answerphone to work in Alicante



## rexel65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi.
Looking for a bit of help here. My Aunt has moved out to Alicante, now everything is fine but she doesn't speak a word of Spanish. Still not a prob. She has Telefonica as her phone service, and internet. What i have been trying to source is a cordless answerphone which works on the Telefonica network, but also has the setup and answer in English. I have contacted Philips uk this is the reply lol!!!
Dear Sir or Madam,

Thank you for your recent e-mail.

With regards to your query we can advise that all Philips telephone that are manufactured for the UK will not have guaranteed functionality in other countries, therefore we cannot recommend any model that may have certain functions available.

Please follow the link below to view and compare our current range of telephones:
I also asked if they could recommend one that would work but got the above answer.
Can anyone help with this problem? 
Regards,
Paul.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Hiya

Last I heard TF do Domo phones. You have the base set and also a cordless phone also, I think the rental is €2.50 a month.

Do you want the manual for these in English?


----------



## rexel65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Stravinsky.
Yes please if you have it in pdf? Then maybe i can talk her through the setup etc next time i speak to her? It is a multilingual phone??
Regards,
Paul.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

rexel65 said:


> Hi Stravinsky.
> Yes please if you have it in pdf? Then maybe i can talk her through the setup etc next time i speak to her? It is a multilingual phone??
> Regards,
> Paul.


Have a look at this, including answerphone instructions

FREE Telefonica telephone manual in English


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

FROM EXPERIENCE - Not all phones made for other markets work straight off. Spain iirc (it's been a while) has the same wiring specs as the US. But we had a phone made for Germany and it needed a different wire as the pins were interchanged.


----------



## rexel65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Have a look at this, including answerphone instructions
> 
> 
> Thanks for that. Now what i need is a cordless phone(with a answermachine either built in to the base unit or phone handset) that will work in spain.
> ...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

rexel65 said:


> Stravinsky said:
> 
> 
> > Have a look at this, including answerphone instructions
> ...


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

I'd add that having ONLY a cordless is a REAL PITA if the power is cut! - Happened to us about a month ago. The base stations NEED power.


----------

